# 1960's Lighting Question



## MoonLoon (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask such a question, since I'm lighting a 4K film project. Generally the same rules apply so here goes. I am shooting outdoors and am looking to attain something exactly like this:

https://i1.wp.com/www.marksimpson.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/sofm2.jpg?fit=800,450&ssl=1

I've figured on how to get the same type of hair lights, but I am having a bit of trouble in getting that instantly recognizable front light that is so prevalent in films of the 30's-60's.  Anybody know of the best way to achieve this with a simple set up?


----------



## epatsellis (Nov 4, 2017)

Looks like a standard Rembrandt 2:1 ratio with hard lights, probably would have been done with Kliegs and a close scrim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 4, 2017)

The link takes me to thousands of VCR/DVD covers.


----------



## MoonLoon (Nov 4, 2017)

Whoops, here's the image. It's a little lower in quality though.

https://i1.wp.com/www.marksimpson.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/sofm2.jpg?fit=800,450&ssl=1


----------



## epatsellis (Nov 4, 2017)

Some ideas to help you deconstruct the lighting:

Shadow is about 1-2 stops down so a 2:1 or 3:1 ratio was used

Shadow edge is very slightly soft so a scrim was used fairly close to the light source. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 4, 2017)

Looks like a couple of hair lights as well.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 4, 2017)

Look up the making of The Sound of Music; that looks like a segment of the film not a still photograph.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 4, 2017)

MoonLoon said:


> Whoops, here's the image. It's a little lower in quality though.
> 
> https://i1.wp.com/www.marksimpson.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/sofm2.jpg?fit=800,450&ssl=1



Edit your OP.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 4, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> Look up the making of The Sound of Music; that looks like a segment of the film not a still photograph.



A movie is just a series of photos displayed for a very short time in sequence.  Lighting is the same.  Photons don't care.


----------

